# Knurri und Hummer am Gröbener See



## Hummer (22. Juni 2003)

Im Jahr 1976 fing der Frührentner Erwin G. den letzten Karpfen im Gröbener See. Anschließend beging er Republikflucht, verfiel dem Alkohol und verschied.







Doch Knurri und ich waren überzeugt: Es muß hier noch mehr Karpfen geben! 






Zwar nahm Erwin G. sein Geheimnis erst mit ins imperialistische Ausland und dann ins Grab, doch wir hatten eine neue Geheimwaffe: Den Stink Fish Dip!!! (dieser wird später noch eine entscheidene Rolle spielen)

So bauten wir hoffnungsfroh unsere Camps auf. Die Banksticks wurden in den Boden gerammt und die Ruten montiert. Unsere Geheimwaffe kam als Schneemann zum Einsatz: Zuerst ein sinkender Boilie auf´s Haar und dann ein Pop-Up, beide suhlten sich seit 24 Stunden in oben genanntem Dip.
Die Köder flogen auf die Futterstelle und Knurri legte mit seiner Cobra noch ein paar Knödel nach. Immer wieder beeindruckend, wie er auf 60 Meter Entfernung eine postkartengroße Stelle trifft!

Nach einer viertel Stunde der erste Biss, leider stieg der Fisch nach kurzem Drill an Knurris Rute wieder aus.

Das anschließende Gewitter hatte es in sich: Orkanartige Böen und sintflutartiger Regen, zuckende Blitze und grollender Donner – schön!






Nach dem Gewitter wurde der Grill angeschmissen und wir machten unsere Zelte mückensicher.






Per Handy erreichte uns Tinsens Nachricht über einen 70 cm Zander aus der Berliner Kanalisation und SKREIs Fangmeldung einer mächtigen Meerforelle.






 Nur an unseren Ruten tat sich nichts! 

Enttäuschung machte sich breit: Hatte Erwin G. tatsächlich den letzten Karpfen des Gröbener Sees gefangen? Aus Knurris Zelt kam ein leises Schluchzen, das alsbald von einem gleichmäßigen Schnarchen abgelöst wurde und auch ich rollte mich in meinen Schlafsack und schlief ein.

Erwin G. erschien in meinem Traum und lachte hämisch. Das kreischende Gelächter wurde immer lauter und wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören. Verstört wachte ich auf und bemerkte, dass nicht Erwin kicherte, sondern mein Bissanzeiger in den höchsten Tönen jubilierte!
Ich sprintete zu meiner Rute, setzte den Anhieb und stellte erfreut fest, dass sich am anderen Ende der Leine ein Fisch befand. Wir vereinbarten einen sportlichen Kampf und der Drill begann.

Inzwischen durchwühlte Knurri sein Zelt auf der Suche nach seiner Kamera. Ein spitzer Schrei gellte durch die Nacht: Der Inhalt der Stink Fish Dose hatte sich in Knurris Rucksack ergossen. Der Gestank war infernalisch und drang bis zu mir ans Wasser vor. Benebelt kam Knurri ans Ufer gewankt, in einer Hand die Kamera in der anderen den Kescher. Eine Wolke Stink und Fish umwaberte ihn. „Knurrri will Karrrpfen!“ knurrte er und kescherte den Fisch. Ich hielt glücklich einen Dreizehnpfünder in den Armen.






Auch mich hatte der offensichtlich gentechnisch manipulierte Dip verändert. Meine Augen funkelten rot in der Dunkelheit und ich stellte fest, dass ich die Sprache der Fische verstand.

„Guten Morgen, Bruder Fisch. Schön Dich kennenzulernen!“
„Halsmaul!“ antwortete der Karpfen „Mach mich los!“
Ich folgte seinem Wunsch und versprach, als Nachtisch noch ein paar Erdbeerboilies in den See zu feuern. Der Karpfen bedankte sich artig und verschwand im schwarzen Wasser.

Ruhe kehrte in unser Camp ein, Knurris Zelt stank still vor sich hin und die Tiere des Waldes versammelten sich andächtig davor. Kurze Zeit später ging Knurris Bissanzeiger los. Während ich noch mit dem fälschlicherweise über den rechten Fuß gezogenen linken Stiefel kämpfte, drillte Knurri schon seinen Karpfen. Kurze Zeit später durfte ich seinen Zwölfpfünder keschern.






Wir beschlossen, um sieben Uhr aufzustehen und die Zelte abzubrechen. Den Weckdienst übernahm ein weiterer Zwölfpfünder, der um Punkt sieben Knurris Freilaufrolle in Bewegung setzte.






Anschließend wurde zusammengepackt. Natürlich sind die Ruten zum Schluß dran und diese Taktik wurde belohnt: In letzter Sekunde inhalierte ein Achtpfünder meinen Boilie.











Nun war Frühstück auf Knurris Terrasse angesagt und der Rucksack wanderte in die Waschmaschine. Der Fluch vom Gröbener See war gebrochen und ein schöner Angeltag ging zu Ende. Danke Knurri!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juni 2003)

Geiler Bericht Ralf. An dir ist ja ein richtiger Schriftsteller verloren gegangen. #h 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden zu den wunderschönen Fischen. Ich denke mal da gabs am Morgen nicht mehr viel zu knurren für unseren Knurri wa? :q :m


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2003)

na der sieht aber so früh am Morgen auch nach nem Carpdrill noch ganz schön knurrig aus

sehr schön geschrieben Ralf...Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Angeltag und dem schönen Ergebniss:m


----------



## Fischbox (22. Juni 2003)

Saubere Sache!!#6



> „Guten Morgen, Bruder Fisch. Schön Dich kennenzulernen!“„Halsmaul!“ antwortete der Karpfen „Mach mich los!“



:q :q :q Saustarker Dialog!!#6 Ich schmeiß mich wech!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Juni 2003)

Habt ihr sauber gemacht. sieht echt klasse aus der Teich...


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Juni 2003)

Hi Hummer, sauber geschrieben:m 
Ich glaube ich binn den Gestang immer noch 
nicht so richtig los!:v 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Juni 2003)

Klasse geschrieben schöne Fische einfach super!!!!

@ Knurri genau deshalb benutze ich son zeugs net mehr ging mir genauso in der hektik und son zeuchs kann aber auch bestialisch stinken:q


----------



## hecht24 (22. Juni 2003)

cooler bericht und super bilder
:m #h :m


----------



## Tinsen (22. Juni 2003)

wir (ich und ellen) haben gut gelacht !

knurri "knurrt" bestimmt immernoch  . das gute zeug einfach wegzukippen ....

naja, heute in einer woche kannste das zanderfoto gegen einen ...na ich will mich noch nicht festlegen ... - pfündigen karpfen austauschen.

nach 2 nullnummern muß doch auch ich mal was aus dem see holen....

schön geschrieben, ralle


----------



## Jirko (23. Juni 2003)

dein bericht ist ja erste sahne ralf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

und zum fang möchte ich dir und deinem freund natürlich auch gratulieren. lese zwar mit großem interesse immer die poastings zum karpfenangeln, aber da ich keiner bin, schreibe ich so gut wie nie kommentare dazu. aber dein bericht ist klasse. muß man einfach mal festhalten


----------



## posengucker (23. Juni 2003)

Selten einen so unterhaltsamen Bericht gelesen :m 

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## Pete (23. Juni 2003)

super starker bericht ganz nach hummer-art (er hat ne ganz feine art des humors, habt ihrs bemerkt???) 
beim nächsten gröbener treff oder anderswo bitte vorher melden...ich möcht auch mal wieder nen run hören bzw. sehen...

nu fahr ich erst mal ins angelcamp mit schülern (drei tage)...ralf, wenne lust und zeit hast, komm doch vorbeigedüst...boot hab ich da...hechte warten ... serwester see a11 bis joachimstal, rechts weg bis klein ziethen, dort rechts rein...am fischerhof serwest kommste da raus...klingel mich ruhig vorher an...0160/3581016


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Juni 2003)

Ich finde man könnte eh mal wieder n Treffen in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## ollidi (23. Juni 2003)

Weltklasse geschrieben. :m Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert und schicke Fische habt Ihr ja auch erwischt. :m


----------



## Bergi (23. Juni 2003)

Schöner Bericht!!!

@ CC:
"Ich finde man könnte eh mal wieder n Treffen in Angriff nehmen..."

GUTE IDEE!!!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Juni 2003)

na denn man los, gewässermäßig sind unsere brandenburger und berliner am besten ausgestattet.


----------



## Bitterling (23. Juni 2003)

Hi Ihr "2",
Hummer hat wirklich ne saubere art Berichte zu schreiben!
Ich habe heute keinen Dip riechenden Knurri erlebt.
Aber trotzdem super Fotos und super Bericht.


----------



## waller_2003 (23. Juni 2003)

hummer, geiler bericht! kannst du mal sagen was du für ein dip genommen hast?


----------



## Hummer (24. Juni 2003)

Das war der originol Nash Sting Fish Dip!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. Juni 2003)

mein beileid....
mir is letztes jahr auf der rückfahrt von unseren treffen der squid-dip im auto umgekippt und im offenen boilie eimer ausgelaufen...
lecker....
Naja, die müdigkeit war auf jeden fall weg.


----------



## Bergi (24. Juni 2003)

Was auch witzig ist,ist der TS Muschel Dip!
Der ist mir mal in meinem Zimmer umgekippt....Auf den teppich!Mein Zimmer hat ne gan ze Woche lang gestunken!


----------



## JonasH (27. Juni 2003)

EInfach nur genial!!!
Video auch!!!


----------



## Tinsen (30. Juni 2003)

> Der Fluch vom Gröbener See war gebrochen und ein schöner Angeltag ging zu Ende...



hmm, kann ich leider noch nicht behaupten ....


----------



## Hummer (30. Juni 2003)

Wie jetzt, sitzt ihr immer noch am Wasser??? 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Tinsen (30. Juni 2003)




----------



## Klausi (30. Juni 2003)

@ Ralf,dass war ein toller Bericht. Wann fahren wir los ??


----------



## Slader (2. September 2017)

*AW: Knurri und Hummer am Gröbener See*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvcV6en0oco

ein neues Video vom Gröbernersee


----------



## Tinsen (3. September 2017)

*AW: Knurri und Hummer am Gröbener See*

hm, ob das der gleiche See ist? So wie in der Überschrift in deinem YT Video heisst er nämlich nicht ...


----------

